
UEFI-jitfuck: A JIT compiler for Brainfuck running on x86_64 UEFI - phoe-krk
https://github.com/m4tx/uefi-jitfuck
======
phoe-krk
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17599775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17599775)

